# LT2000 dies and is hard to restart



## 94heritage (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a 2010 lt2000 that has a 20hp briggs single cyl engine. Once in a while it wont start and other times it starts just fine and mows the whole yard. Tonight I had some issues while I was mowing. I was goin along running great and it just died on me. I cranked on it a few times and it just sputtered and tried to fire. Then it fired up just fine and I was able to finish half the yard. It then just up and died again. It started and as soon as I started to mow again it died as soon as I push the hydro down. It would start and idle for a few minutes but as soon as I tried to mow again it would die. Then it fired up an ran fine and was able to finish mowing. I don't think the coil is heat soaking because temperature doesn't seem to effect it. I hope somebody can help I need to get this fixed


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..94heritage.. Fuel cap, fuel filter, plug, or coil have you tested for spark when it is not starting? How many hours are on the engine?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check the quality of the spark cold.
Check again when the problem occurs and compare.
Sometimes the coil/armature can get heat sensitive.
When's the last time the debris was cleaned out of the cooling fins? Overheat can exacerbate a "marginal" problem.

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number allows one to determine WHICH of the many 100's of Sears tractor you have and also determine which engine it has.
One may also be able to find an electrical schematic to look for more obscure problems.


----------



## 94heritage (Jul 24, 2013)

Where would the number be at on the tractor that your asking for. If you pull the line off the carb it flows fuel out good and steady. Theres only 2 and a half summers on it I wouldn't have thought it would need the valves set already would it?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The number should be under the seat or the front page of the Owners Manual.

Another possible problem is the fuel tank vent being clogged.
If the tank can't vent properly, gas flow slowly diminishes and the carb simply runs out of gas. Wait a few minutes and the carb slowly refills.
Running the engine would cause this faster than no load, since the engine uses more fuel.
try loosening the gas cap when the problem occurs and see if that helps for awhile.


----------



## 94heritage (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks ill try that and see if that helps.


----------



## 94heritage (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I mowed tonight and the mower ran perfectly fine started great every time and ran fine the whole time this is odd. I couldn't find the 917 number you were asking for only ones I could find were model 247.289040 and serial 1d070b50225


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The 247 number is it. (MTD)
Probably 98% of the Craftsman tractors start with 917.

I have the manual, but there doesn't appear to be a schematic available.

Edit
Found it elsewhere-

I have another commitment right now, but I'll print it out, tape it together and see if I notice potential trouble spots.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Well, that schematic appears useless.
It shows the battery + going to the solenoid.
Then it shows a jumper to ground!
I didn't bother looking more.

Let's call it a slug o' bad gas until the problem happens again........


----------



## 94heritage (Jul 24, 2013)

Well thanks for the help anyways ill see if it happens again


----------



## lkewin302 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Another possible problem is the fuel tank vent being clogged.
> If the tank can't vent properly, gas flow slowly diminishes and the carb simply runs out of gas. Wait a few minutes and the carb slowly refills.
> Running the engine would cause this faster than no load, since the engine uses more fuel.
> try loosening the gas cap when the problem occurs and see if that helps for awhile.


Agree with Bill, or could be a plugged fuel line / filter. I had the same problem your having on a friends John Deere, which I think has a fuel line obstruction. Everytime it stopped, I noticed the clear fuel filter had no gas, until I opened the tank, blew on it and then it startd right up and ran another 30-45 min


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

94heritage said:


> Where would the number be at on the tractor that your asking for. If you pull the line off the carb it flows fuel out good and steady. Theres only 2 and a half summers on it I wouldn't have thought it would need the valves set already would it?




About every 100 hrs. Can you hear any ticking from the valve covers?


----------

